# How often does a puppy go to the bathroom...



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I know that a lot of new Havanese owners wonder how often their puppies need to go to the bathroom. The answer is: a lot! But it does get better. Since Cassie came home at four months last September, we have kept a "journal" of her potty activities, partly to make sure that the adults in my house all know when she has had her last potty break. It became a habit although her first journal is almost full and we have to start a new one. 

I thought others would enjoy seeing this as they start their lives with a new puppy. At the beginning, Cassie was peeing at least 12 times during wake up time. We noted whether it was outside, on a pad, or somewhere else. Now we are down to five or six pees a day, in that range although it varies a little depending on activities and whether the human remembers to write down the times. The days on the right side (current ones) are separated by dark lines, but you can see how much less frequent the potty notes have become at almost 11 months compared to four months! All dogs, particularly based on sex, are different, but I thought this comparison might help show that things do get better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!!! You certainly get the prize for organized potty training!!! And great, concrete information for people with little ones. 12 times during waking hourse is a lot more than every two hours. So people who are having trouble with little'ums should keep that in mind!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

It's officially documented....there is light at the end of the tunnel. We're still in the "whole buncha times a day" phase.


----------



## Olliepup (Jun 2, 2016)

haha great job gathering the data. I'm a very analytical and numbers kind of guy so I love this! But unfortunately it sounds like way too much extra work for me. haha


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow! As an accountant and serial note keeper, I am impressed!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I am a little nervous that I have become obsessive/compulsive about this journal and as Cassie approaches one year and has become really good at signals, I don't know if I will be able to stop!

However, I have cut back a lot on taking pictures of her poop to measure changes in color and consistence etc:smile2:


----------



## Donnita (Mar 24, 2016)

Cassandra said:


> All dogs, particularly based on sex, are different, but I thought this comparison might help show that things do get better.


Your documentation and experience should be helpful to many frustrated puppy owners. It sure opened my eyes to the amount of times one should consider taking out a puppy in training. And I've raised a few puppies in my time! Thanks for sharing this Cassandra.


----------



## RSimpson (Jun 22, 2016)

I am glad to see that we are not the only ones in this situation. I was starting to worry that our pup had bladder control issues.

One of the frustrating things that we are dealing with at the moment is getting him to head to the puppy pads when he needs to go. Sometimes he shows no signs of needing to go and just squats where ever he happens to be. I know that he knows he isn't supposed to do it because whenever I catch him I yell "No" and he usually runs to where his pad is and then sits there looking at me as if he hasn't done anything wrong.

He seems to have the hang of the pads for pooping as he gets them on the pad (or at least right next to it) at least 90% of the time.

My other half thinks I am crazy because I sent her a few photos of Castro mid poop when he started to go on the pad without any prior encouragement. It is amusing what makes us proud as puppy parents.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

That was good Good job


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

wow! Your organizational skills are impressive. You are right on one thing, things get better as they grow older. Waste disposal in an important consideration for our pets. You are definitely in the right direction.


----------

